# IBDU fertilizer availability?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Doesn't look like this is listed anywhere online. Is it even made currently?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Green I believe Lebanon uses some in its Woodace line of ornamental fert but beyond that I don't see much. Primary reasons why is because release rate is heavily dependent on soil moisture levels and the price point is not economical compared to more reliable alternatives.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@mowww, I saw that. But it doesn't seem to be sold anywhere where I could get it (nearby or online).

There is also an ICL Omocote formula that apparently has it.


----------



## stuartmccall (Nov 8, 2018)

BASF Floranid are a nice range of greens grade IBDU based products based on IBDU. Alternatively Mitsubishi and BASF manufacture a straight 31-0-0 but whether you can get any is questionable.


----------

